# Going to build a table saw sled



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking for some input here though I have been watching YouTube videos on this. I have build one before for a little job site table saw to cut some large pieces. Note: It wasn't the best thing I've ever built but it was very helpful. I've since thrown it away once I got a contractor saw. Now I need one to cut some shelves for a closet and my material is 96" long. I've been wanting to build one but haven't had the need until now.

Any suggestion?

Bryan

P.S. I hate it when I make a typo in the subject line box and can't go back in and fix it.
I'll have to remember to check that before I submit a new post.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bryan...
didn't you follow Moz's thread on sleds and runners...

don't worry about the title...
typonese spoken here...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Bryan...
> didn't you follow Moz's thread on sleds and runners...


I guess I didn't, I'll do a search.

Thanks Stick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I guess I didn't, I'll do a search.
> 
> Thanks Stick


it was quite the merry go round...

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/82105-table-sled-runners-hunt-continues.html


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> it was quite the merry go round...
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/82105-table-sled-runners-hunt-continues.html


Yes, it was! Lots of good info, over and over and over....:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Yes, it was! Lots of good info, over and over and over....:wink:


only three overs???


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> only three overs???


Ya beat me to it...I was gonna add a potful of overs...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Ya beat me to it...I was gonna add a potful of overs...


truck???


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Stick: I don't think that merry go round ride is over yet....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ray Newman said:


> Stick: I don't think that merry go round ride is over yet....


Until the sled gets built you could be right. Then it could go on with second guesses and regrets about doing it one way instead of another.

Fixed the title for you. Quite a while back someone mentioned that the edit time had been changed to 30 minutes after the post. It doesn`t seem to apply to the Mods. We still have an unlimited amount of time to edit as far as I can tell.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Lots of over and overs*

I found it and see what you mean. That's good news for me.
I read about 5 pages then I felt like I needed to get to work.
Now I wouldn't need to read it so thoroughly and can just skim through it.

I did keep that video from William Ng woodworking school. I did get a lot out of that and will give it a second look from home.

Thanks to whom ever posted that one.


Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray Newman said:


> Stick: I don't think that merry go round ride is over yet....


great....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Ray Newman said:


> Stick: I don't think that merry go round ride is over yet....


*Aaaaaaarrrggghhh!*. Please, say it ain't so!:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Tanks, I mean Thanks!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Until the sled gets built you could be right. Then it could go on with second guesses and regrets about doing it one way instead of another.
> 
> Fixed the title for you. Quite a while back someone mentioned that the edit time had been changed to 30 minutes after the post. It doesn`t seem to apply to the Mods. We still have an unlimited amount of time to edit as far as I can tell.


That looks much better.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Ray Newman said:


> Stick: I don't think that merry go round ride is over yet....





Cherryville Chuck said:


> Until the sled gets built you could be right. Then it could go on with second guesses and regrets about doing it one way instead of another.


Gotta stop selling tickets in multi packs - one ticket per ride.

Second guesses??? Not likely - this could rival the "joke for a day" thread.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta stop selling tickets in multi packs - one ticket per ride.

*ummmmmm
dude....
that's a beer money source...*

Second guesses??? Not likely - this could rival the "joke for a day" thread.

*SNORK!!!!*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bryan...

Build a GOOD one!!!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Gotta stop selling tickets in multi packs - one ticket per ride.
> 
> *ummmmmm
> dude....
> ...


HaH
273 posts in the "other" thread - I think we should start a pool on this one


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> HaH
> 273 posts in the "other" thread - I think we should start a pool on this one


I'm in....
repeats count as separate units???
and what about the what ifs...
disregared and ignored VOE posts???


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I'm in....
> repeats count as separate units???
> and what about the what ifs...
> disregared and ignored VOE posts???


Geez, that's complex. I was just going to make a guess on the total.

Could you send me your proposal and I'll have a lawyer look at it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Geez, that's complex. I was just going to make a guess on the total.
> 
> Could you send me your proposal and I'll have a lawyer look at it?


we got legal here to???

Bryan is smart...
this should be a lot less painful..


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Quote:


Originally Posted by tomp913 View Post 

I think the link to this video has been posted before but it presents a very down-to-earth approach to building a sled, including a section on how to fit the runners to the table grooves at about 17 minutes into the video. 5 Cuts To A ?Perfect? Cross Cut Sled | William Ng School of Fine Woodworking

Tom, I think this is a good one and really learned a lot from the William Ng video. I will be watching that one a few more times
to kind of burn it in.

Last night I picked up a 5'x5' sheet of Baltic Birch and going to follow his directions as well as I can with the exception of the Plexiglas shield and routing out the mounting for that. Where he glued up the three 1/2 pieces of ply for the front and rear of the sleds will be a challenge because I don't have a really flat surface like he had to clamp to, plus, I don't have near as many clamps. 
And, handling that large of a sheet of plywood to cut down to size will be a handful.


Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Moz's thread is the eternal last word (about 20,000 at least) on the topic. Every possible alternative is discussed in painful detail. Personally, I bought the Rockler table saw sled and love it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Moz's thread is the eternal last word *(about 20,000 at least)* on the topic. Every possible alternative is discussed in painful detail. Personally, I bought the Rockler table saw sled and love it.


just incase you needed to know......

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rivals that old 'Imperial Measurements are for Twits' thread...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

It ain't over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought the Incra HD mitergauge and the sled that goes with it Incra express . Does angles and all was nice my daughter lives a short distance from where the Pa. Grizzly store was and they stocked the replacement parts when got chewed up. Went out of business .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> just incase you needed to know......
> 
> .


Tom was pretty darned close on the word count.HAHAHAHA
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The word count was amazing. I think the hardest part was getting Moz over the fear and confusion. That gal is game for making things happen; down right spunky. Wouldn't you agree "Stick?"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"That gal is game for making things happen; down right spunky. *Wouldn't you agree "Stick*?"
-Herb


Heh...let the games begin


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "That gal is game for making things happen; down right spunky. *Wouldn't you agree "Stick*?"
> -Herb
> 
> 
> Heh...let the games begin


Oooh boy,........shouldn't have said that.

Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Moz's thread is the eternal last word (about 20,000 at least) on the topic. Every possible alternative is discussed in painful detail. Personally, I bought the Rockler table saw sled and love it.


DesertRatTom, Did you get *this* Rockler sled? I saw a sled like this one but it was older and I thought that was a great idea. I'd like to have one of these too.


Table Saw Crosscut Sled - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I am building a large sled to cut down some long shelf panels (96 x 15 3/4") for a pantry project plus I know I can use it for other things.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys, Stick finds that "pet name" offensive so refrain from using it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ohhhh that coulda got ugly ...............

ya get a Mod of the week sticker Charles!!!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> Moz's thread is the eternal last word (about 20,000 at least) on the topic. Every possible alternative is discussed in painful detail. Personally, I bought the Rockler table saw sled and love it.


use of a non slip surface or a PSA

hold downs

ZCI's

weight/thickness/materials

T-tracks

stops

Hell, that horse has a few miles left on it..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of The Moz, hopefully the teasing didn't make her reject us... (?)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Speaking of The Moz, hopefully the teasing didn't make her reject us... (?)



ya get used to it around here *L*:no::no::no::no::grin::x


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> use of a non slip surface or a PSA
> 
> hold downs
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm going to have to do some more research.

What are ZCIs? PSA?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

bryansong said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to do some more research.
> 
> What are ZCIs? PSA?


Zero clearance inserts
Pressure sensitive adhesive sanding paper

but and take this to heart, but you don't need to worry about it on this build. If you build a solid, fully functional, well thought out sled you will be worlds ahead of the game. 
Once built, USE IT...get a feel for it and what it does and does not do for you. Keep looking at other sleds and options and determine if what you have is just fine and dandy, or do you want something more. Use the build as an opportunity to learn more about wood working, planning, equipment and skill development. 
I've got 4 sleds, one of them is small, nothing more than 3 pieces of wood and a couple Incra runners and on the other end, I've built one that has all the bells and whistles and I love it. Which one do I use the most,,,,,the small one..


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you, I needed that. I've been thinking about a small sled also. I do have the Incra miter gage but I still have a ways to go learning how to use it.
It really has improved my woodworking but a sled could be so handy.

Bryan


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

bryansong said:


> Thank you, I needed that. I've been thinking about a small sled also. I do have the Incra miter gage but I still have a ways to go learning how to use it.
> It really has improved my woodworking but a sled could be so handy.
> 
> Bryan


Could be?????? ohhh you're in for a most pleasant surprise!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bill is right on, Bryan, I too have more than one sled, and the small one is the one I use most of the time, mainly because I hate horsing the large one around when I want to use it. 

Now , for Christmas I bought myself a Rockler sled when it was on special. I had one before in my previous shop and loved it. So handy to cut miters and use the stops for straight 90degree cuts. It is still in the box, gotta get my presents unwrapped before next Christmas. LOL

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Too many adjustments tends to discourage you from using something as a rule. Simple is almost always better. My go to sled is 3 pieces. Plywood, runner, and fence. Most of the time when you need a sled it isn't something you want to have to fiddle with. You'll want to slap it down on the saw, make the cut(s) and then get it out of your way again.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

My particular one has 5 pieces to it... 2 runners, 3/4" plywood base, and a front and back fence made out of 2x4. I'm very happy with it and use it a lot. The only complaint I have with it is I made it too small. I'm planning on a panel sled, with one runner and only one fence. That would enable me to cut larger pieces with it.

Don't overthink this Bryan. It's only wood... and if you mess up the first one, the store has more wood, and you've found one way NOT to make the sled... no biggie.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bryan
Just wondering cause you mentioned 8' long pieces - how do you plan to break those down - is it near the middle, closer to an end?
If it's near the middle, I'd be concerned about the weight of each piece causing the cut ends to tilt and lift into the blade. If that's the case, you'd probably want to clamp them down to the sled.
I'd be more apt to break them down to a manageable size with a circ saw and then trimming them to exact length.
Again, I break down larger pieces with a circ saw and a homemade exact width (to the blade) jig (like a track saw) and then take them to the table saw/sled.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Could be?????? ohhh you're in for a most pleasant surprise!!



Huh?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Bryan
> Just wondering cause you mentioned 8' long pieces - how do you plan to break those down - is it near the middle, closer to an end?
> If it's near the middle, I'd be concerned about the weight of each piece causing the cut ends to tilt and lift into the blade. If that's the case, you'd probably want to clamp them down to the sled.
> I'd be more apt to break them down to a manageable size with a circ saw and then trimming them to exact length.
> Again, I break down larger pieces with a circ saw and a homemade exact width (to the blade) jig (like a track saw) and then take them to the table saw/sled.


Yes, that is another concern. These panels have a white coating and were purchased for this project early last year for a pantry closet for my wife. She has all of this cookware and needs a place to put it. There is a small closet off the kitchen that only has two shelves in it which are not of much use holding just a few items so the floor of the closet is stacked with all stuff and when you need something you have to pull it all out. So I ordered (from Home Depot) these shelving pieces, two 8' sides that have pre drilled holes up the sides for the tabs for adjustable shelving- plus I ordered the 8' shelving. 

Sorry, I need to get to the point. I have been putting this project off letting other jobs get in the way because I knew I'd need to come up with a better way of cutting the shelves and sides to length so as not to destroy the nice finish of the White shelving. I have no confidence that a circular saw would give me a nice clean cut so I never considered that an option. I learned the hard way a few years ago cutting veneer plywood gets pretty torn up with a circular saw. I did build a sled for my job site table saw to finish that project but tossed it when I bought my Ridgid contractor saw. Now I need another sled.

Sorry again, back to the point. I considered the sag issue with cutting long material so I have a plan for that with tables off to the sides to hold the ends up while I run the pieces across the saw. As for the shelf length, they are about 3' long so I can rough cut to get them close to size then with my new sled I'll be able to finish them off right.

That's the way it is for me right now not having my shop set up for stuff like this. I'm building a detached garage this year so I can get my wife and my vehicles a place out of the weather and a third bay to hold the two motorcycles as well as all the lawn equipment and out of my way in the shop. Really I am pretty blessed with what I have now, I just don't have enough room. That will change soon enough but for now I'll make it work. And I'll add this, I really enjoy learning how to do these projects and while I can't do it perfectly I can do a pretty good job.

Sorry about writing a book, I really do appreciate and enjoy your help.

Bryan


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, I've used that material from the big box as well. As I understand it, the sides will be 8' long so no need to cut those and the shelves will be 3' long.

*".....they are about 3' long so I can rough cut"* - that's the way I would do it too - rough cut, then a sled to trim to size. I put up a picture of a 1-rail sled, maybe this thread or the other mammoth thread or in my uploads. Check that out, simple to make and accurate - based on Norm Abram's original sled - will easily handle the size of material you're talking about (when it's rough cut to about 3')

The other issue - on a 3' shelf, loaded with cookware, might still get some sag. One way to avoid that is a trim piece across the front of the shelves to stiffen them up. I did that in our cold cellar and after a number of years, the shelves haven't sagged.

But since the shelve are white, that might be a problem matching them up or, since it's in a pantry, a crosspiece of hardwood painted white or left natural.


Oh, and I should have added, no problem with the lengthy explanation. I'd rather see that than try to guess


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Vince, good point on the shelf sag and I like the hardwood front. How tall should the nose be?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Vince, good point on the shelf sag and I like the hardwood front. How tall should the nose be?


Your choice - you can make it with a small lip or same thickness as your shelf. For pots/pans I'd go with no lip so your wife can just slide the items out.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Vince, I think I found your one rail sled, now that would be easy to build. I've looked at some of your uploads before.

And hey, nice hope chest too. Is that something you built?

I mentioned the old sled for my job site saw- back then and what really got me started the woodworking was for years my wife wanted me to make
our two daughters hope chest so my sled was used to cut the oak plywood panels. I use hardwood and plywood, made both of them the same and spent hours and hours on them
and in the end they turned out pretty nice even with their mistakes. I'm not the best at staining.
I like yours better.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Hah, finishing is my nemesis - but I do the best I can.

When I made that item it started life as a hope/blanket chest but I called it a toy box and gave it to my grandson when my daughter moved back here from the BC - he's almost 4 and between his matchbox cars and collection of monster trucks he needs at least another 4 or 5 of those chests. The back, sides and top are made of oak veneer ply and solid oak trim. I used solid oak trim on the lid to cover the edge of the ply and then routed a profile on it. The front was made of solid oak panels glued up.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

bryansong said:


> Yes, that is another concern. These panels have a white coating and were purchased for this project early last year for a pantry closet for my wife. She has all of this cookware and needs a place to put it. There is a small closet off the kitchen that only has two shelves in it which are not of much use holding just a few items so the floor of the closet is stacked with all stuff and when you need something you have to pull it all out. So I ordered (from Home Depot) these shelving pieces, two 8' sides that have pre drilled holes up the sides for the tabs for adjustable shelving- plus I ordered the 8' shelving.
> 
> Sorry, I need to get to the point. I have been putting this project off letting other jobs get in the way because I knew I'd need to come up with a better way of cutting the shelves and sides to length so as not to destroy the nice finish of the White shelving. I have no confidence that a circular saw would give me a nice clean cut so I never considered that an option. I learned the hard way a few years ago cutting veneer plywood gets pretty torn up with a circular saw. I did build a sled for my job site table saw to finish that project but tossed it when I bought my Ridgid contractor saw. Now I need another sled.
> 
> ...


It's hard to get anything and that long to track on those sleds well enough to keep from binding which will also cause the melamine to chip. You can get a decent finish with a circular saw blade if it's the right blade for the job and there are quite a few variations for 7 1/4" blades, some of them being fine finish blades. I also usually allow a few extra 1/16ths at least so that I can trim to the right size on the TS.

Even with the very best saw blades you will get some very small chipping which for the most part an average person never notices unless they are looking for it. You can also paint the ends of the cuts white and the minor chipping disappears because it is nearly impossible for the eye to pick out white from white. BTW, you can usually get a slightly better job if you put masking tape on the side that the saw blade exits the cut on.

One of the primary reasons your circ saw is cutting poorly is that the blade and sole plate aren't parallel. I figured for years that my old black and gold Skil Classic had to be good that way because it would be jigged up at the factory and how could they possibly get that wrong? Was I mistaken. When I finally figured out to check it, one end was 1/16 out from the other. On that saw the sole was riveted at the back but it had a roll pin that could be driven out at the front. So I drove the pin out and filed and shimmed until the plate was parallel and the cut does cut good enough now to make finish cuts if I have to.

So, you probably have more options available to you than you may have thought.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Oooh boy,........shouldn't have said that.
> 
> Herb


no seat Herb...
took the bat and ball and went to the house...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> use of a non slip surface or a PSA
> 
> 
> Hell, that horse has a few miles left on it..


if you drag it...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It's hard to get anything and that long to track on those sleds well enough to keep from binding which will also cause the melamine to chip. You can get a decent finish with a circular saw blade if it's the right blade for the job and there are quite a few variations for 7 1/4" blades, some of them being fine finish blades. I also usually allow a few extra 1/16ths at least so that I can trim to the right size on the TS.
> 
> Even with the very best saw blades you will get some very small chipping which for the most part an average person never notices unless they are looking for it. You can also paint the ends of the cuts white and the minor chipping disappears because it is nearly impossible for the eye to pick out white from white. BTW, you can usually get a slightly better job if you put masking tape on the side that the saw blade exits the cut on.
> 
> ...


Well I was discouraged when I saw how much the circular saw tore out my veneer, but never though about the alignment causing it. At that point I was already committed and had to figure something else to do. In fact, I've pretty much avoided that saw thinking it'd have to be used for carpentry work. It's good to know there's still some hope for it yet. I do have a garage to build.

That masking tape point you made, I get that, I had to think about it for a second but I get it now.

Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bryan in a professional shop they use a saw with a scoring blade and a main blade. The scoring blade slices first so that when the main blade comes through that surface has already been cut. It's when the main blade exits the cut that the chipping takes place because the force is away from the panel instead of into the panel. The scoring blade option is only available on higher end saws. We mere mortal woodworkers have to live with slightly lesser results, but if you you do everything correctly, use the right blade and techniques (which is mainly making sure that everything is tracking right and you have the right blade on). Another finishing option for white melamine is DAP in the squeeze tube. It will fix a multitude of errors. When you use it have a coffee cup of water handy and a paper towel. When you go to smooth it wet your finger first and wipe it clean often.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Another finishing option for white melamine is DAP in the squeeze tube. It will fix a multitude of errors. When you use it have a coffee cup of water handy and a paper towel. When you go to smooth it wet your finger first and wipe it clean often.


Like caulking! With this old house of mine I've gotten pretty good at caulking using this method. I like the way caulk really finish's up the appearance.

I didn't know this about melamine. Thanks!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Your choice - you can make it with a small lip or same thickness as your shelf. For pots/pans I'd go with no lip so your wife can just slide the items out.


Vince,

Yesterday I picked up 4 board feet of Maple (the smallest they had) so I can make my slides so I should have enough for the edge, nose.

I'm a big fan of Maple. The piece I got yesterday was just some plain 5/4 Maple but a year ago Christmas I use some Birdseye Maple on a spice rack for my daughter's Christmas present. I also used Mahogany but that Maple is the favorite wood that I've used so far.

Bryan


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking forward to the pictures Bryan


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Some may find the attached PDF file link helpful when making or consider making a cross sled --

BenchMark Woodworking page

--Click on “Plans”

Scroll down and click on “Cross Cut design Guide”


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray Newman said:


> Some may find the attached PDF file link helpful when making or consider making a cross sled --
> 
> http://benchmark.20m.com/articles/CrosscutSleds/CrosscutSledArticle.pdf
> 
> ...


Forbidden
Remote Host: [71.219.221.24]
You do not have permission to access this page or file
Data files must be stored on the same site they are linked from.
Thank you for using 20m Free Web Space™


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Stick: corrected link. Hope it works now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray Newman said:


> Stick: corrected link. Hope it works now.


thanks...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I got all excited when I saw the "Forbidden" part...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ray Newman said:


> Some may find the attached PDF file link helpful when making or consider making a cross sled --
> 
> BenchMark Woodworking page
> 
> ...


Hey Ray, 

Thanks for that link, I've been reading.

Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Well, I've been working all day and haven't started my sled yet.*

Saturday turned into a day for other things to do with the wife and family so I didn't get started working in the garage until today.

I am happy with what I have done but I still haven't made a single cut for the sled yet.

First off I rearranged the garage so I could get my table saw moved and set in position to start cutting down the 5' x 5' Baltic Birch plywood. While moving the jointer out of the way I though I'd give it some attention thinking I might need it. I bought this 70's era jointer this past Summer then purchased a tool dolly so I could move it around the shop. I spent a few hours cleaning and adjusting the motor and pulleys so now I think it's ready for a test run.

Ok, so now I'm ready to rough cut the plywood so I set up my rollers but then I had a thought. What If I don't have enough out feed for my saw? Maybe my sled will want to fall off the back if I push it too far forward? I know, I'll make an extension at least as far off the rear to cover my motor. So that's what I did. 

I found my old window air conditioning unit brackets, Painted them Black and mounted them to the rear of the saw, then added a shelf made out of 1" Melemine. I did cut out slots for the sled rails. The shelf itself is only about as wide as my sled will be and it extends off the rear about 10". It looks good!

The garage is a bit of a mess so I'll need to reorganize before I actually start cutting the plywood. I *was* hoping I could get pieces cut and glue up the front and rear sections this weekend but that didn't happen. That's Ok. Maybe I needed to see that woodworking web sit that was just posted first. Who knows, I did get a lot done anyway.

Maybe it's because I'm 60 now. One thing leads to another and I am so easily distracted. No complaints here.

That's all,
Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Maybe it's because I'm 60 now. One thing leads to another and I am so easily distracted. No complaints here.
> 
> 
> Bryan


you are not alone...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Every saw will perform better, safer, and easier with an out feed table. You'll probably wish it was longer once you start using it. I had an idea once that maybe one could be attached to the back edge of the saw with hinges (depending on the saw) and then unfolded when the saw was rolled out and needed to be used. That could give you an out feed table at least 30 inches long.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Every saw will perform better, safer, and easier with an out feed table. You'll probably wish it was longer once you start using it. I had an idea once that maybe one could be attached to the back edge of the saw with hinges (depending on the saw) and then unfolded when the saw was rolled out and needed to be used. That could give you an out feed table at least 30 inches long.


that method works...
did it to two of my 4100's...
never looked back...
did sorta the same for infeed...
used this type and connected the two w/ a roller to aid in tipping up sheet goods...
same folding shelf bracket for the outfeed...

.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a great idea but I'd have to have a cutout in the surface because I have and electric motor and drive belt sticking out the back.
But thinking about it I could route out the fold down at the point where the motor is and make a drop in top for once the table is folded up.

That kind of top could be really helpful.
Thanks!

Bryan


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

bryansong said:


> Looking for some input here though I have been watching YouTube videos on this. I have build one before for a little job site table saw to cut some large pieces. Note: It wasn't the best thing I've ever built but it was very helpful. I've since thrown it away once I got a contractor saw. Now I need one to cut some shelves for a closet and my material is 96" long. I've been wanting to build one but haven't had the need until now.
> 
> Any suggestion?
> 
> ...


One of the items on my list as well. I saw a couple of plans in Woodsmith that I was going to start with. They have a Small Parts Sled & "regular" size one that I saw. Not sure if you have access to Woodsmith but thought I would point you in that direction if so and you could check them out.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

IRestore said:


> One of the items on my list as well. I saw a couple of plans in Woodsmith that I was going to start with. They have a Small Parts Sled & "regular" size one that I saw. Not sure if you have access to Woodsmith but thought I would point you in that direction if so and you could check them out.


I haven't looked at WoodSmith for this project but I have one of their DVDs as well as boomarked their site. I'll check them out.

Thanks!

Bryan


----------



## Pale_Rider (Apr 20, 2016)

bryansong said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by tomp913 View Post
> ...


I've watched the William Ng did a great job in that video, and until I learn more here at Routerforums, I plan on following his example.

Also, not sure if ANYONE has as many clamps as William Ng. My son calls him "Clamp Crazy"


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Pale_Rider said:


> I've watched the William Ng did a great job in that video, and until I learn more here at Routerforums, I plan on following his example.
> 
> Also, not sure if ANYONE has as many clamps as William Ng. My son calls him "Clamp Crazy"


Make another trip to HF and pick up a bunch of those 6' "F" clamps with the soft handles for around $3. You will use them on every thing you build.

Herb

They also have cheap "C' clamps there to.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Make another trip to HF and pick up a bunch of those 6' "F" clamps with the soft handles for around $3. You will use them on every thing you build.
> 
> Herb
> 
> They also have cheap "C' clamps there to.


I'm with Herb on the Harbor Freight F clamps. I think I bought 8 for this project and they worked great! I'll be buying more but I really need a good box or something to store them in. The things we woodworkers have to put up with, I'll just have to learn to cope.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I'm with Herb on the Harbor Freight F clamps. I think I bought 8 for this project and they worked great! I'll be buying more but I really need a good box or something to store them in. The things we woodworkers have to put up with, I'll just have to learn to cope.


I read your other post after I posted that. I saw where you were already using them. I see you have some of the Hf squeeze clamps too. I hope yours hold better than the ones I bought there. I prefer the Irwin squeeze clamps as they do a better job of holding.

I like your sleds, you did a good job on them.

Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Pale_Rider said:


> Also, not sure if ANYONE has as many clamps as William Ng. My son calls him "Clamp Crazy"


You can never have enough clamps. And it's odds on you won't have the clamp you need for the job, so it's 'buy more clamps' time.


----------



## Pale_Rider (Apr 20, 2016)

vindaloo said:


> You can never have enough clamps. And it's odds on you won't have the clamp you need for the job, so it's 'buy more clamps' time.


Angie,

I absolutely agree I can always use more clamps. My current clamp library is such that I can only buy new clamps when my family is not around (they will attempt to dissuade me) or have them delivered in plain, unmarked packages!

However, looking at the pictures below, might the typical person think it's just a wee bit overkill? :wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is no such thing as overkill when it comes to clamps.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...and if you do any work in different locations, it will be necessary to buy an equal amount of clamps for that place...otherwise the clamp you didn't bring will be the one you need...

_"Murphy's Universal Law of Clampage Transport" - The clamp you need is somewhere else._

...clamps and bungee cords...can never have enough...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I'm with Herb on the Harbor Freight F clamps. I think I bought 8 for this project and they worked great! I'll be buying more but I really need a good box or something to store them in. The things we woodworkers have to put up with,* I'll just have to learn to cope*.


Here you go Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Here you go Bryan


That one made me laugh.


----------

